# Πεθαίνοντας στην αφθονία



## Ambrose (Sep 18, 2009)

Από το ντοκιμαντέρ του Εξάντα:

*Ο ρόλος των πολυεθνικών εταιρειών τροφίμων 

*Κι ενώ ο πλανήτης δείχνει να διέρχεται μια από τις μεγαλύτερες επισιτιστικές κρίσεις της σύγχρονης τουλάχιστον ιστορίας του, την περίοδο 2007-2008 εταιρείες όπως η Μονσάντο και η Κάργκιλ σχεδόν διπλασίασαν τα κέρδη τους.
Οι πολυεθνικές αυτές εταιρείες που εμπορεύονται από γενετικά τροποποιημένους σπόρους μέχρι παρασιτοκτόνα και φυτοκτόνα λιπάσματα, αλλά και το μεγαλύτερο μέρος της ίδιας της αγροτικής παραγωγής, δραστηριοποιούνται εδώ και δεκαετίες σε ολόκληρο τον πλανήτη.

Το 91% των μεταλλαγμένων σπόρων κατασκευάζεται και ανήκει στην αμερικανική εταιρεία Μonsanto, την εταιρεία που έχει δεχτεί δριμύτατη κριτική για την τακτική της να αποκρύπτει τα στοιχεία για τα μεταλλαγμένα προϊόντα που βρίσκονται στην τροφή μας.

Στην Ινδία, η Μονσάντο μέσα από μια σειρά συμφωνιών με τις εκάστοτε κυβερνήσεις και πάντοτε με την πίεση διεθνών οργανισμών όπως ο Παγκόσμιος Οργανισμός Εμπορίου, κατάφερε να αναγκάσει τους αγρότες να καλλιεργούν χρησιμοποιώντας αποκλειστικά και μόνο τους δικούς της σπόρους. Οι γενετικά τροποποιημένοι σπόροι της εταιρείας δεν μπορούν να αποθηκευτούν από τους αγρότες και να χρησιμοποιηθούν για τη σπορά της επόμενης σεζόν? είναι μόνο για μια σεζόν. Την επόμενη, ο αγρότης θα πρέπει να αγοράσει ξανά από την εταιρεία τους σπόρους για να σπείρει το χωράφι του. Και φυσικά τα νέα παρασιτοκτόνα χημικά λιπάσματα. Με αυτό τον τρόπο η εταιρεία κατάφερε να ελέγχει ταυτόχρονα όχι μόνο το είδος της καλλιέργειας (φυσικά και την ποιότητα των τροφίμων), αλλά και το κόστος της αγροτικής παραγωγής. 

Στον Παγκόσμιο Οργανισμού Εμπορίου (ΠΟΕ) η Συμφωνία για τα Δικαιώματα Πνευματικής Ιδιοκτησίας σε σχέση με το Εμπόριο (Trade related intellectual property rights Agreement) που υποστηρίχτηκε σθεναρά από τη Μονσάντο, στην πραγματικότητα έθεσε σε καθεστώς παρανομίας τους αγρότες που συνέχιζαν να κρατάνε στις αποθήκες τους τους φυσικούς σπόρους ώστε να μπορούν να σπείρουν ξανά με αυτούς την επόμενη σεζόν!

Ταυτόχρονα, το εμπόριο όλων των ειδών πρώτης ανάγκης του πλανήτη ελέγχεται κατά κύριο λόγο από οκτώ μεγάλες πολυεθνικές. Η μεγαλύτερη εταιρεία εμπορίας σιταριού είναι η Αμερικανική Κάργκιλ, που τον προηγούμενο χρόνο έλεγξε το εμπόριο του 25% όλων των δημητριακών που παράχθηκαν στον πλανήτη. Τα κέρδη της Κάργκιλ μόνο στο πρώτο τρίμηνο του 2008 όπου τα θύματα της πείνας αυξάνονταν ραγδαία, έφτασαν το 1 δισεκατομμύριο 300 εκατ. δολάρια. 

http://exandas.ert.gr/pethainontas-...polyethnikon-etaireion-ton-trofimon/index.php

Κι εδώ ένα άλλο: Controlling the world's seed supply.


----------



## Ambrose (Sep 18, 2009)

Και για όσους ενδιαφέρονται, εδώ ένα πολύ ενδιαφέρον pdf. Αυτά που λέει σοκάρουν. Σταχυολογώ:

Like other countries, in recent years India has brought about changes to its Intellectual Property (IP) laws, primarily to comply with the WTO Agreement on Trade-Related Intellectual Property Rights (TRIPS Agreement). The changed IP rules, as well as the introduction of genetically-modified seeds in the country, already restrict farmers from saving, re-sowing, selling or exchanging seeds.

IP-related changes have caused a high rise in the price of certain seeds and in conjunction with other factors specific to India (high cost of credit or varying climatic conditions, inter alia), have increased the alarming spate of farmer suicides and caused countless cases of malnutrition or loss of livelihood.
........................................................................
*As more and more farmers began to use Bt cotton seeds from Monsanto, they were no longer left with their own indigenous variety of cotton seeds. *And as a result of increased demand for Bt cotton variety, seed dealers have moved to sell more Bt cotton seeds than local or non-Bt variety of cotton, thus reducing the options for farmers, and jeopardizing long-term biological diversity.


----------

